

Tell HN: If you're having trouble with Apple Developer things, Call Them - tomasien

I realize this may be common sense to some of you, but after going through 2 months of crap with Apple and having all my iOS Dev friends tell me that it just &quot;is how it is&quot;, I finally got on the phone with Apple today and let me tell you: it was wonderful. They finished my enrollment in its entirety in about 2 hours, and in fact told me that if I had not called, my issue may have literally never been resolved. Now my app is submitted for approval, and I&#x27;m thrilled.<p>Since I didn&#x27;t even know this was an option, and it is not prominently displayed as an option, I thought I&#x27;d let you guys know.<p>The number to call is 1-408-974-4897<p>I&#x27;ve called 3 times today, no more than 5 minutes of wait time and usually only on the phone for 8-10 minutes before having my problems resolved.
======
jason_slack
For completeness, here is the phone listing for all countries:

[https://developer.apple.com/contact/phone.php](https://developer.apple.com/contact/phone.php)

------
hugovie
Freaking useful sharing. It will help me! Thanks a lot!

~~~
tomasien
Yeah I'm actually 50/50 on this, but I posted this in the middle of the day,
bad time to post to HN, because I don't see it as a post that needs to be on
the front page. But at the same time, I really, REALLY hope startups know this
- it delayed us 2 months, and that's two months of my life I wasted not
knowing if anyone will give a shit about my app.

